# MP worms from PCBaits



## shinerman77 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just order some of these worms. Anyone tried them yet? If so how are they? They look awesome. And from the discription of them it sound like you can do anything with them. Figured I would try them out.


----------



## shinerman77 (Oct 27, 2007)

Went out for acouple of hours today. I tryed all the new baits I got from pcbaits and tackle warehouse. Only the mp baits produced. A 1 lber and a 1/2 lber. Stupid me forgot the camera. But I plan on going out tommorow. The mp bait had a nice slow fall and wiggled on the way down. It is a really good bait in my opinion.


----------

